# Time to get a bigger tank



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Well my new home purchase completes end of May and I am super excited for a new beginning. Most of all I am excited I can now get a bigger tank at some point this year. I always thought a new home would mean I go huge but realistically I am going to be a slave to my mortgage lol. 

I was thinking of getting a 75g marineland corner overflow. Any feedback? Please no one mention a bigger tank (in footprint) as that isnt going to happen the wife will divorce me  

It may be 6 months before I take the plunge but I want the perfect tank (for me) 

Thanks 

Kamal


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

75(48x18x21, I think) is a nice tank. If you had the space, 48x24x20 would be perfect.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

You got PM.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats on the house and the upgrade man, i did the same thing, they day i got the keys is the day alcharacter, a buddy and myself moved in my bigger tank..lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> congrats on the house and the upgrade man, i did the same thing, they day i got the keys is the day alcharacter, a buddy and myself moved in my bigger tank..lol


Literally!!!! There was nothing in the house except a huge tank...was glad to help dude


----------



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 120 gallon and I love it and a 75 that I will be setting up as salt water just deciding on fo or reef


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Should I buy a pre drilled tank or should I drill myself? Should the holes be through the bottom of the tank or through the rear glass? Is it a preference thing or is there logic to one or the other.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know why ALL big tanks don't come pre-drilled. Big tanks use big filters and I think HOB filters just don't cut it long-term. So I am glad to hear that you want a drilled tank.

Who should do it? I guess that depends on how much of a price difference it is. Some ppl are nervous about drilling into glass. 

As far as bottom or side.... I have seen a few MIRACLES tank that are tempered on the bottom- that means you CAN NOT drill it ( I don't care what anyone says or what is on YOU TUBE). When you go to look at your new tank again, bring some polarized sun glasses.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 90 gallon marineland corner over flow. I like it the only thing is the stock over flow can be loud, you do get used to it. I was deciding between a 75 or 90 and went with the 90. Same footprint just a little taller and more water volume. I am glad I did the 90 over the 75 now. More swim room and the wet armpits are not that bad lol.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on the house and I think a 75g is a great size tank with nice dimensions


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol , my girlfriend and I got a new house and we got an aquarium before a dinning room set . As I told the GF , it's all about prioritizing


----------



## w_boughner (Mar 18, 2010)

I would buy a pre-drilled tank that you will get a warranty ! If you drill it your self it could void your warranty


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

w_boughner said:


> I would buy a pre-drilled tank that you will get a warranty ! If you drill it your self it could void your warranty


I would love to know where you could get a large pre-drilled aquarium with a warrenty


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I would love to know where you could get a large pre-drilled aquarium with a warrenty


Most major brand reef ready tanks come drilled with warranty. Oceanic, Marineland, AGA etc.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

any of them offer a 75g predrilled?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've had two 75'd in the past that were, dual megaflow overflows.

I want to say they were AGA but honestly don't recall. I know There are a number out there that still make them.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 90 gallon marineland reef ready with a limited lifetime warranty on it. Per drilled corner over flow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

limited lifetime warranty?
This just sounds shady...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Although it could be a little more pricey, it could be a good idea to start off with pre-drilled tank with all or partial plumbing. I myself prefer corner overflow, but the one I got (75G) has a larger overflow in the back of the tank, taking up a lot of space.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

kamal said:


> any of them offer a 75g predrilled?


Both Marineland and aqueoun offer a 75 gallon per drilled what they call a reef ready. They both come with all plumbing required for the overflow. The marineland will have the overflow in the corner and aqueoun will have it offset in the centre. Before purchasing my 90 gallon marineland I looked at both. I preferred the corner overflow over the offset. That is just personal choice. I was going to get a 75 gallon but went with a 90 instead. Same footprint as 75 but just a little taller. You also get an extra 15 gallons of water volume.


----------

